# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Post Your Speed!

## Stinja1

Hi, go to Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test to find yours out, then post the pic  :Smile: 

I'll start off:


 :Cool:

----------


## ihatelag

My ISP sucks, lol.

----------


## Acespades

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/genera...-internet.html
I did this like 3 months ago.

----------


## sorvad



----------


## Yuseh



----------


## Remahlól

Ace did it a while ago.

----------


## Epic Sheep

> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/genera...-internet.html
> I did this like 3 months ago.


QFT?

----------


## Imamrcool



----------


## Satchmo



----------


## Lysvir

Ach, I hate my ISP.. Cant deliver any good packages  :Frown:

----------


## Stinja1

> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/genera...-internet.html
> I did this like 3 months ago.


oo im sorry lol. i did a search, but didnt find anything, my bad /wrists  :Frown: 6):

----------


## Acespades

Thats ok I will just cut off your thumbs







> 


Hostpital ISP?

----------


## Hallowsend



----------


## Frogzilla

epic failure.

----------


## Daft

Decent speed, wireless FTL!

----------


## IBeSeeN

Lol comcast at its best! j/k

----------


## Muatmessmoko



----------


## Saridormi

...

Cry.

----------


## Cal

> 




Wtf?

----------


## Spurven

Having 3 Neighbours Leeching my Interenet, i'm proud

----------


## freezer1012

Heres mine:

----------


## [SpNiz]

:Smile: 


 First is up in Norway, the other down below is the closest one in Sweden.

----------


## TMK

STFU or The Vietnam gets it

----------


## Zokmag

Win!

----------


## lillys

My Internet speed test results are,
Download Speed: 18.89 Mbps
Upload Speed:0.795 Mbps.	
I perform this test from ScanMySpeed.com

----------


## dario23

MLG internet

----------


## jimmyamd

Australia NBN



i ran it while having 15 accounts going so not sure if that has impacted it.

----------


## CreativeXtent

My comcast business net.

----------


## HawkNagibator



----------


## Axeon1g



----------

